# A Blonde a Bank and an Audi R8



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A blonde walks into the Bank of London where she meets the Loan Manager and explains that she's planning on a three week holiday in Europe and needs to borrow £10,000.

The Loan Officer explains in order to secure the loan, the bank will need some kind of collateral. So she reaches into her purse and hands over the keys to a brand new Audi R8 V-10 Spyder and points to where it's parked on the street in front of the bank.

The bank reviews the vehicle's paperwork, everything checks out, and the manager agrees to accept the car as collateral for the loan. An employee of the bank then proceeds to drive it into the bank's underground garage and parks it in a secured parking area.

Three weeks later, the blonde returns. She repays the £10,000 and the interest which comes to £141.66.

As the bank manager hands her back the car keys, he asks, "Miss, we are very happy to have had your business, but we are a little puzzled. Why would you borrow £10,000 when you have over 5-million pounds on account?"

The blond replied, "Where else can I park my car in London for three weeks, for only £141.66 knowing it will be safe and sound when I get back?"


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

True story?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I did hear it was a Roller :lol:


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

I heard this but it was at an Airport, parked car illegally and was put in the airport compound. Woman went on holiday came back, paid the release on the car but the fine was cheaper than paying for parking.


----------



## ar_mcfc (Jul 13, 2020)

lol heard the same joke with Mr Singh and hill Rolls Royce

https://www.elitereaders.com/mr-singh-b ... 5000-loan/


----------

